# Mountain Lion Sighting?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, I'm about 99% sure I saw a mountain lion this morning, in McLean County. It was about 300 yards from the road. With the naked eye it didn't look like anything I've seen before. With the bino's it looked like a big kitty creeping between sloughs. I'm POSITIVE it wasn't a deer, coyote, fox, badger or anything I could identify. This would be my first one, so I spent some time watching it.

I didn't think it's possible that they're this far east? But then again, I know so very little about them.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Call ND Game and Fish so they can try to confirm the sighting.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool Chris! too bad you couln't have shot a pic for us. Or rifled it..you would have probably been the first one in the state for the legal season....
:lol: Any bets Chris is gonna hang up his shotgun and go prowlin for kitties??? :lol:


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Blast him!! The season is open now.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey man where was the old 25-06? :eyeroll: You could of, should of been the first of 5. :beer: This is Nodak Country you can have shell in the mag and no case. You young uns need to start traveling right. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're right zog...I should carry more than the bino's.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Did it have a collar???? 

I pic would have been cool. I didn't know they could be that far east???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going back tonight to see if I get lucky again. I'm not sure how far it'll roam.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Put me down for your hunting stuff in case the kitty gets hungry :wink:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric Hustad said:


> Put me down for your hunting stuff in case the kitty gets hungry :wink:


OUCH!! :wink:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Meow! (Translation.... the guy with the camera and the NODAK hat looks like a tasty appetizer) Walk softly and carry a big stick, Chris!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Chris.... are you sure it wasn't this guy you might have seen, instead?










Alright, alright.... I'll leave ya alone.

:beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Now that's funny :rollin:


----------



## Dedeye (Sep 10, 2005)

Chris, I'll be up in that neck of the woods Grouse hunting tomorrow. I'll be taking the ol' 22-250 with.

There's a good question for debate...What's a good caliber for Mountain Lion hunting? Is a 22-250 too small? Lord know's I've never shot a Lion before.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

With the muley tag I'd have ano less than a 270. just cougars a 243 :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: But thats just me.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... highlight=


----------



## Dedeye (Sep 10, 2005)

You know....I've been looking for a good excuse to give the wife for buying a .243...think it'll work?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

how far is mclean county from fargo?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

About 270 miles from Fargo - 80 miles north of Bismarck


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

is that where that gi-nourmous buck was shot?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I think the buck your talking about was taken around Harvey, ND; Wells county. Thats about 100 miles east of McLean county.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well it wasn't a sighting, but a local farmer found some tracks in his pasture and claw marks on the flanks of a couple horses a few miles from here. This was southwest of the Dakota Magic Casino on the North / South Dakota Border at I-29. A Police Officer in a neighboring town saw the tracks and told me he was sure they were Mountain Lion Tracks. Actually they found two sets of tracks, with one set being smaller but the same shape. The consciences is that it is a female with a cub I'm told.

Earlier this spring and summer there were a few sightings of one in my neck of the woods as well. The local Conservation Officer never was able to confirm any of these sightings, but some of the people that did see the Mountain Lion are very trust worthy and I know they know what a Mountain Lion looks like.

One thing is for certain, if in fact there are Mountain Lions in the country, once all the hunting seasons kick in and people are out beating the brush in search of Pheasants, Ducks, Geese etc. these cats will be moving about and people should start seeing them once again.

Larry


----------

